# promulgates the notion



## gladis_au

Bonjour,

"The selective destruction of girl children promulgates the notion that ..."

Je penche pour "met en avant" mais ça ne reflète pas toutes les nuances de "promulgates" 

Des suggestions?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

souligne?


----------



## archijacq

to promulgate :
(sens 2) - disséminer, répandre (une idée, une doctrine) : proclamer, répandre (une nouvelle)
source : Harrap's


----------



## Itisi

proclame l'idée que


----------



## gladis_au

Cette élimination sélective des filles souligne l’idée que les hommes seraient supérieurs aux femmes?
Cette élimination sélective des filles répand l’idée que les hommes seraient supérieurs aux femmes??

Le texte parle de l'avortement sélectif dans certaines régions donc je ne sais pas trop. Je cherche encore la nuance


----------



## Michelvar

Il est difficile répondre sans connaitre le reste du contexte, et notamment comment l'auteur utilise cette phrase dans son texte.

Si on travaille juste sur le sens, en fait c'est parce qu'ils accordent plus de valeur aux hommes qu'aux femmes que ces personnes tuent les bébés de sexe féminin. Donc ces éliminations soulignent cette croyance, ou la révèlent, montrent à quel point elle est forte et répandue... Mais ce ne sont pas ces éliminations qui la "promulguent".

En revanche, on pourrait dire que, dans un effet boule de neige, ces éliminations contribuent à la répandre, si on part du principe que voir votre voisin tuer sa fille vous amène à croire que les filles ont moins de valeur.

Comment l'auteur utilise-t-il cette phrase, que dit le paragraphe?


----------



## Uncle Bob

I somehow feel that they have used the wrong word here! Promulgate (Chambers) :  to proclaim, publish abroad, make widely known, to put in execution by proclamation. None of which seem to apply. Perhaps the closest is "to put in execution..." and they intend to mean something like "materialise" (_matérialiser_).

Even so "materialise" doesn't seem strong enough but nothing better springs to mind.


----------



## Michelvar

Je suis assez d'accord avec Uncle Bob.

On hésite entre "... crie à la face du monde que ..." et "... inscrit dans les faits que..."


----------



## Kelly B

I tend to agree. The suggestions offered above reflect what the word ought to mean (and I wonder whether propager would be suitable if that's actually the intended meaning...?) but in context this sounds more like mettre en oeuvre, refléter....


----------



## gladis_au

Le texte aborde le fœticide des filles, ses ramifications et la nécessité de contrer cette tendance - la préférence pour les enfants de sexe masculin.

Kelly B,  "propager" captures brilliantly what the text *should* be saying. I'll take my chances with this one.

Merci à tous


----------



## Itisi

C'est vrai que ça 'propage' l'idée, mais je pense que le sens est plutôt 'instaurer', 'établir' cette idée.

PS - En fait nous ne sommes pas à notre place quand nous traduisons en fonction de ce que nous pensons que le texte_ devrait_ dire...


----------



## Uncle Bob

The problem for me is that I don't understand which the author wants to put first:
(a)  Killing female children spreads/promotes the idea of male superiority (_propager_) - (it does seem rather an excessive method).
(b) The idea of male superiority is objectified by killing female children.
If the wrong word has been used then it is difficult to know which is meant.

PS Promulgate/promote could be a slip.


----------



## Itisi

To me, it seems to mean that it makes the idea official.  

I doubt if the word has been used mistakenly; it's too specific not to have been carefully chosen...


----------



## Kelly B

Itisi said:


> I doubt if the word has been used mistakenly; it's too specific not to have been carefully chosen...


Could be; but on the other hand it seems to me that similar mistakes often arise from an author's attempt to sound sophisticated.


----------



## Itisi

That certainly happens!  But the word makes sense (to me, at any rate!)...


----------



## Uncle Bob

If Itisi is right then _officialiser _could be a translation even if unusual for "promulgate"   (two meanings of "execution"??)_._
(I haven't come down either side of the fence.)


----------



## Itisi

Would you like a cushion, *Bob*?  (It's the season of goodwill!)


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well, one reason for hesitating is that the "put into execution" meaning of "promulgate" only applies to laws and not notions.

If I made a joke about the author really meaning "law"  instead of "notion" then I would need more than a cushion, perhaps a straightjacket!!


----------



## mehoul

Uncle Bob said:


> If Itisi is right then _officialiser _could be a translation even if unusual for "promulgate"   (two meanings of "execution"??)_._



officialiser me semble ne pas convenir parce que cette pratique d'avortements sélectifs n'est justement pas reconnue officiellement (du moins en Chine, mais je pense que c'est pareil ailleurs).

Ca aiderait d'avoir la phrase complète.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Two good points!


----------



## Itisi

'conforte l'idée' ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense que l'idée préconcue... ils l'ont déjà.

Partant de la suggestion d'Itisi :   _Conforte la population dans l'idée que..._
Sinon, peut-être :_ renforce /entretient  _ou _ contribue à renforcer / entretenir le préjugé que les femmes sont inférieures aux hommes ?_


----------



## Itisi

En fait, est-il tout à fait hors de question d'employer le mot 'promulguer'?  C'est le seul qui n'ait pas été proposé !

PS - 'Qui asseoit l'idée' ? (Ou est-ce ridicule ?)


----------



## gladis_au

Le petit Robert :
_*Promulguer* - sens 2 - Fig. et littér :
Publier. "Une impatience... louable entraîne les gens de bien à promulguer les vérité qui les frappent" (Mirabeau)._


----------



## Itisi

Ou à cnrtl.fr :* "B. −* _P. ext._, _littér..._ Affirmer, professer, faire savoir publiquement. _Promulguer un principe."_

Pourquoi chercher autre chose_ ?_


----------



## archijacq

dans ce contexte : "ancrer l'idée" ?


----------



## gladis_au

Itisi on ne peux trouver mieux 

Merci à tous


----------



## piloulac

milite en faveur de l'idée


----------



## Nicomon

archijacq said:


> dans ce contexte : "ancrer l'idée" ?


 J'aime ça.

Moi _promulguer_  ne me parle pas.    Dans ce sens, je verrais plus :  _véhiculer._


----------



## Itisi

'Promulgate' n'est pas mieux, *Nico*, mais je me dis, pourquoi être plus royaliste que le roi.  C'est la traduction la plus exacte, quand même !


----------



## Nicomon

T'as pas tort Itisi mais j'ai bien le droit, moi, de préférer «_ véhiculer_ » ou à la rigueur « _populariser_ /_ prôner_ », si le sens est : 





> 1. To make known to the public; popularize or advocate


  Mais je continue de penser que le préjugé est déjà là, et que l'avortement sélectif contribue à _entretenir/renforcer/ancrer_ _l'idée_ dans les consciences que...

Cela dit, le choix final ne sera pas le mien.


----------



## Itisi

*1. * To make known to the public; popularize or advocate: "Franklin ... first promulgated the idea of free public libraries" (Elaine Wagner).
*2. * To put (a law, for example) into effect by formal public announcement.

Ça dépend de la définition qu'on choisit ! Je pense que le sens est plus proche de 2. ... Que ça veut dire donner de l'authorité à l'idée.


----------



## Nicomon

Ben justement, donner de l'autorité (sans h) à l'idée... c'est la renforcer.   On ne parle pas d'une loi, là.

Tant qu'à y être... _sanctionner_ : 





> Accepter officiellement (quelque chose), adopter. Sanctionner une entente, un usage.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> _sanctionner_


Ah oui !


----------



## archijacq

Nicomon said:


> Ben justement, donner de l'autorité (sans h) à l'idée... c'est la renforcer.   On ne parle pas d'une loi, là.
> 
> Tant qu'à y être... _sanctionner_ :


 Ah non !

Il ne s'agit pas de rendre exécutoire une action légale.
Il ne s'agit pas de confirmer par une action légale ou officielle.


----------



## Itisi

Je ne comprends pas, *archijacq* : il ne s'agit pas d'une action, mais d'une idée !


----------



## tellect

Je comprends toujours archijacq ... et je propose : "accrédite l'idée que ..."

A la réflexion, "consacre l'idée" est sans doute plus proche du texte d'origine et de la notion de promulgation.


----------



## Itisi

tellect said:


> Je comprends toujours archijacq


Tant mieux, mais moi, ça ne m'avance pas !  'Promulguer' se dit dans un contexte littéraire, pas seulement légal, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais _comprendre_ la réponse d'*archijacq. * Autrement, ça m'est égal si on emploie ce mot ou non !

*Plus tard* : J'ai confondu : ma question porte sur '*sanctionner'*, et pas 'promulguer' !


----------



## Nicomon

Au cas où je n'aurais pas été claire, j'ai écrit : _*Tant qu'à y être*..._ _sanctionner._
Mais je le donnais comme proche synonyme de _promulguer_, qui à mon avis n'est pas idéal non plus (en raison du sens légal usuel).

Désolée si cela a créé une confusion.  Ce n'était pas vraiment une suggestion. 

Je reviens à mon post 31 :  _renforcer / entretenir / ancrer l'idée (le préjugé)._
Ou sinon, _véhiculer / populariser / prôner  _(partant de la définition citée : To make known to the public; popularize or advocate).

Je ne trouve pas mal non plus (inspiré d'une suggestion d'Itisi) - et tant pis si je prêche pour ma propre paroisse :
_Conforte la population dans l'idée que... _

Et je passe à un autre fil... je pense.


----------

